# My First Owl Carving



## lumberjackchef (Jul 14, 2009)

I was over in Warsaw, mo.(Truman Lake) visiting my cousin earlier this year and when I got there he showed me this oak stump that he saved for me..........




I left him in the pic for some perspective...............After a little discussion he said he wanted a monster owl looking right down the driveway so a couple hours later this is what i left for him.











I don't have the finished pictures yet. He burned it with a torch, put in some large marbles for eyes, and put some poly on it so I will have to get those posted as soon as I get a copy. I didn't think that it was too bad for my first owl as I only had a couple of hours to get it done in and i broke one chain and dulled a 36" on my o66 in the process of doing the negative removal of material. But it was all in fun and a great learning experience.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2009)

Pics aren't showing up.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 14, 2009)

carvinmark said:


> Pics aren't showing up.



That's weird when I pull it up they're embedded in the post, but I don't see the attachments. I'll post em again.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 14, 2009)

Lets try it again 

My cousin with the stump for perspective
















there, i think it worked this time I can se the attachments at the bottom. Sorry bout that!


----------



## TraditionalTool (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks good, although the face is interesting. The feathers/body look good. I haven't tried to carve a bear yet, blew a server yesterday and trying to recover (looks like a new computer is needed). A big *POP* and it died in the heat...*sigh*

Cheers,
TT


----------



## Green Monster (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! It turned out great. If that is your first owl, I would love to see what you come up with after a few more. You have a natural talent for carving.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 17, 2009)

Green Monster said:


> Wow! It turned out great. If that is your first owl, I would love to see what you come up with after a few more. You have a natural talent for carving.



Yeah it was my first one and did it looking at a couple of barn owl photos from the net. I only had about three hours to work on it so I didn't get to do anything with the eyes and not much detail around the face. But my cousin has finished it out I just haven't seen any pics of it yet. When I get some I will post them. 

This was not the first time that I have done birds of prey though. I have done a couple of eagles before. Here is a link to my homepage where you can view a little movie I made of the first full winged eagle that i did. http://chainsawmaniac.net/​
It took me approximately 10-12 hrs to complete.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 17, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> Yeah it was my first one and did it looking at a couple of barn owl photos from the net. I only had about three hours to work on it so I didn't get to do anything with the eyes and not much detail around the face. But my cousin has finished it out I just haven't seen any pics of it yet. When I get some I will post them.
> 
> This was not the first time that I have done birds of prey though. I have done a couple of eagles before. Here is a link to my homepage where you can view a little movie I made of the first full winged eagle that i did. http://chainsawmaniac.net/​
> It took me approximately 10-12 hrs to complete.



Very nice eagle! You have some cool pieces on your site.


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jul 17, 2009)

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Very nice eagle! You have some cool pieces on your site.



Thanks PGH. I have seen several of your works and you do some very extraordinary pieces as well. I have to thank everyone on this site for my success with my woodwork, as it is due in large part to the wealth of info and experience that the great people of this forum freely share that has given me the knowledge to accomplish these things. So, Thanks to everyone and as i have said many time before you all ROCK!!!!:rocker:


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jul 17, 2009)

lumberjackchef said:


> Thanks PGH. I have seen several of your works and you do some very extraordinary pieces as well. I have to thank everyone on this site for my success with my woodwork, as it is due in large part to the wealth of info and experience that the great people of this forum freely share that has given me the knowledge to accomplish these things. So, Thanks to everyone and as i have said many time before you all ROCK!!!!:rocker:



Thank-you, too. I agree with what you say. Actually, your's was one of the first sites I looked at. Your name caught my attention being in the culinary field myself.


----------

